# Venous Reflux Examination



## RADCODER

What CPT code is everyone using to evaluate venous reflux via duplex/doppler with the diagnosis of varicose veins?

All comments are appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## jgf-CPC

Look at 93970-93971 and see if that sounds correct.


----------



## RADCODER

I am on the fence between that and 93965. Any other suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## jgf-CPC

93965 is too extensive for what you want. Read it's description closely.


----------



## RADCODER

Why do you say that? I believe I need an "extensive code."

Thanks,


----------



## preserene

All three codes describe diagnostic venous studies of the extremities.
Code 93965 a Doppler wave form is similar like 970, 971 but it provides more detail, including waveform analysis, which is going to provide a more in-depth info as to what is happening, like how the blood is flowing from vessel to vessel, in other words, a physiological testing of viens. Basically, the physiological testing are things like pressure measurement,Doppler  wave form analysis/technology, without imaging. 

Where as 93970, the duplex scans are the ones with real time imaging in addition to wave form; the duplex scanning includes common femoral superficial proximal deep femoral greater saphenous and popliteal vien of the lower extremity.


----------



## jgf-CPC

Thanks Preserene!


----------



## RADCODER

preserene- Thank you for the explanation of the codes, however no one has expressed an opinion on which code they would utilize to evaluate venous reflux for varicose veins?


----------



## jgf-CPC

93970 or 93971 depending on whether it was bilateral or not. Which was done?


----------

